# mysql wird nicht geladen



## danube (11. August 2003)

hallo,

ich versuche gerade apache/mysql/php auf einem mandrake server zu installieren.

läuft alles wunderbar, auch mysql....

nur wenn ich in einer php datei zu mysql connecten will bekomm ich folgende meldung: 

"Die MySQL-Erweiterung konnte nicht geladen werden.
Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre PHP-Konfiguration!"

in die php.ini hab ich folgende geschrieben:
extension=mysql.so

(mysql.so ist auch vorhanden)

kann mir bitte einer sagen woran das liegen könnte? wäre äcuh sehr dankbar....


----------



## Fabian H (11. August 2003)

Hast du auch extension_dir in der php.ini angepasst?
Oder braucht man das unter Linux nicht?


----------



## danube (11. August 2003)

cool danke,  daran lag es!!


----------

